# AI is 2 good



## mellow-dramatik (Nov 16, 2004)

Who's playing better now in the nba.....thats right no one


----------



## One on One (Dec 12, 2004)

Thanks for the analysis.


----------



## MVPlaya (Oct 12, 2003)

Do you really need an analysis?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Lebron James and Vince Carter are both playing really well right now as well.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Props to AI, but the question should be more like who's playing better than Vince in the league right now


----------



## Al Jefferson (Nov 20, 2003)

Hbwoy said:


> Props to AI, but the question should be more like who's playing better than Vince in the league right now


NOBODY..
Vince is killin' everyone.
He lit us up with 24 in the first quarter.
He's a man trying to get in the playoff's right now.
Watch out for Half man Half amazing.

PdP


----------



## mellow-dramatik (Nov 16, 2004)

Man vince is no where near AI's level right now....wow he got a few high 30 point games n a few 40's.....lol check out AI's stats....plus he's got kidd feeding him n kidd makes everyone better.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

futuristxen said:


> Lebron James and Vince Carter are both playing really well right now as well.


Too bad LeBron's team stinks beyond words, so his numbers matter little.

AI's not only putting up absolutely ridiculous numbers, but carrying his team to victory against SUPERIOR teams. Nobody has been playing better then him over the last week or so.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

In his last 5 games AI is averaging 36ppg and 11.6apg!!! :eek8: :eek8: :eek8: :eek8: :eek8:

edit: also, about 5.5rpg, and 3spg!! :eek8:


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

SPMJ said:


> Too bad LeBron's team stinks beyond words, so his numbers matter little.
> 
> AI's not only putting up absolutely ridiculous numbers, but carrying his team to victory against SUPERIOR teams. Nobody has been playing better then him over the last week or so.


How does, how their team is doing, have anything to do with how the individual player is playing?
Is this thread, whose team is doing best, or who is playing best?

Except for Chris Webber, the Sixers are getting great contributions from their other non-AI players. Specifically on the defensive end. the other AI on the team, is looking like Scottie Pippen. And I love Kyle Korver more everytime I see him play. I really hope Philly can do some damage in the playoffs. Hopefully they'll get the 7th seed so they at least have a chance in the first round.


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 23, 2004)

coughcoughturnoverscoughcough. 

I love this guy. Thank god he's finally getting the respect he deserves.


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction (Aug 1, 2004)

If only the Sixers had a better record, he'd win the MVP easily, he's been ****ing incredible all season, but especially in the past week or so


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

It isn't LBJ's fault they passed on Iguodala for Jackson. That would definitely help for now. Do you think AI would swtich picks? Haha.

Actually I would say his team stinking matters little with his play.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

jokeaward said:


> It isn't LBJ's fault they passed on Iguodala for Jackson. That would definitely help for now. Do you think AI would swtich picks? Haha.
> 
> Actually I would say his team stinking matters little with his play.


The Cavaliers never had a chance to draft Iguodala.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

jokeaward said:


> It isn't LBJ's fault they passed on Iguodala for Jackson. That would definitely help for now. Do you think AI would swtich picks? Haha.
> 
> Actually I would say his team stinking matters little with his play.


AI was drafted nine.
Luke Jackson was drafted at 10.

Paxson missed the ball on a lot of guys, but Iggy was not one of them. Iggy could have been Lebron's Scottie Pippen. Soooooo close. I love watching that kid play.

I like the young players the Sixers have drafted. They need to keep Sammy and Kyle Korver this offseason, and they could be a lot of trouble next season. Especially if Webber ever acclimates himself to Philly.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Vince has had a few 30 point games recently, but look at Iverson. He's been having those games ALL year long, 30 points is normal for him, it's expected. Anything less than 30 is below average for him, think about it that way. Not only is Iverson scoring at will, but he's passing the ball well too with 8 assists a game. How about that guys? Right now it's true that nobody is playing better than Iverson.


----------

